# Is there a S&W M&P made with an external safety?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have seen the S&W M&P made with a safety on the trigger...but I was wondering if the M&P or something similar to it is made with any other safety (such as on the slide). 

Anyone who knows, please share -- thank you!


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, they use frame-mounted safeties. The only slide-mounted safety that comes to mind right away is Beretta.

M&P22 http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P45 Dark Earth http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P9 http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P40 http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P357 http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P9c http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P40c http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P357c http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P45c http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

M&P45c Dark Earth http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57781_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes the S&W M&P can be purchased with a safety in addition to the trigger...JJ


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

yes


----------

